# Expatriates Adaptation



## rihanne

Dear expatriates!
I'm doing a research in social sciences and in the course of my research , I am very interested in the adaptation of French expatriates abroad, taking into account their individual differences. To do this, I'm looking for expatriates to answer a questionnaire that takes only a few minutes and your help is very valuable to me. I also promise to send you the results of my study (for those that are interested), the questionnaire is annonymous.

Link to survey: voyagengo . com
Thank you in advance!

Rihanna.


----------

